# When I bought my lathe



## fernballan (May 7, 2018)

It looks worse than it was . Wondering how many machines around the world are roasting under a tarpaulin


----------



## hermetic (May 7, 2018)

it looks like a very capable and well built machine, enjoy it!


----------



## 4ssss (May 7, 2018)

When I used to visit the scrap yard at Pratt & Whitney in West Palm Beach, Fl. there were millions (maybe billions) of dollars in tooling and machinery sitting out in the weather along side a swamp full of gators.


----------



## Martin W (May 8, 2018)

Mine sat in a abandoned machine shop for 25 years . The roof had fallen in. Luckily the old girl was covered in oil and near a dryer part of the building.
cheers
martin


----------



## hermetic (May 8, 2018)

Actually looks quite a lot like a DS&G I had in the seventies


----------

